# powering switches



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

I am having trouble powering my O gauge 022 switch with single wire that leads from the transformer to the black post that is plugged into the side of the switch. I have a CW 80 lionel transformer and when I hook the wire to the accessory post I get no voltage to the switch.

Thanks
lnm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do the switches work from track power?


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do the switches work from track power?


Yes and no. It shows power is getting to the switch but not enough voltage to make it switch. Can not give it more voltage because the train is then running too fast. That is why I want to use the plug in on the side so I can run independent power off a transformer I use for accessories only. When I try to do this I do not get any power to the switch at all. I do not understand how one wire can supply power I always assumed it took two wires.

Thanks
lnm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The track common is the other wire. If you're not using independent power that has the other side common with the outside tracks, the external power has no return path.


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

*little more help*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> The track common is the other wire. If you're not using independent power that has the other side common with the outside tracks, the external power has no return path.


I am not very well versed in this stuff as yet. When you say the external power has no return path are you saying that it needs a return path and that is why it is not working for me because I am only using one wire. If I need two wires using an external power where does it hook at the switch. Thank you for your information and patience.

lnm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there only one wire coming from the CW-80? Are you using it also to power the track?

If there's only one wire, connect one of the black ones to the outside rail and the magic will happen.


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The track common is the other wire. If you're not using independent power that has the other side common with the outside tracks, the external power has no return path.


I am going to try and send you a picture of what I am trying to do that is not working. The pictures are of the 022 switch showing the plug that supposedly you can plug in and run a wire to a accessory controller or to the accessory post on the CW 80 controller. Again when I do this I get no power to the switch. As I indicated earlier it seems as though I need two wires for power but I do not know where the second wire would go or come from. Hope this helps. I am having trouble sending you the pics. Could you help me with that also.

Thanks
lnm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know what O22 switches look like, we need to see a diagram of how you're wiring them.


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

*pics*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I know what O22 switches look like, we need to see a diagram of how you're wiring them.


From the picture you can see that I have a remote control wired. Then the red wire is attached to the black plug-in. The red wire then runs back to a transformer that I use for other accessories. Again I am trying to power the switch form a transformer source so that it does not draw power away from the track. Let me know if I managed to attach the pic.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wire a common from the black terminal of the transformer to the outside rail that doesn't have the split for the non-derailing feature and it'll work.


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

*another question*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I know what O22 switches look like, we need to see a diagram of how you're wiring them.


First of all thank you for all the help on powering the switches. I do have them working. My next question is about being able to turn off a side track so another train can travel on the same track while one is on the side track. Is this possible?

Thanks
lnm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see why not. You use insulated center rail pins to isolate the center track then provide it's power through a toggle switch.


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't see why not. You use insulated center rail pins to isolate the center track then provide it's power through a toggle switch.
> 
> View attachment 41770


Would the toggle switch is attached to the side track?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, you would take a wire form your main center rail feed
to the toggle switch, and a wire from the switch to
the isolated center rail.

When you turn off the switch the isolated section would
have no power and the loco would just sit there until
you turned that switch back on.

Don


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

*thanks*



DonR said:


> Yes, you would take a wire form your main center rail feed
> to the toggle switch, and a wire from the switch to
> the isolated center rail.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for answering all my questions. You have been very helpful. Is the forum the best way to make contact with you or could I reach you thru email.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

LNM said:


> Thank you very much for answering all my questions. You have been very helpful. Is the forum the best way to make contact with you or could I reach you thru email.
> 
> Thanks
> Larry


The PM section is out of order at the moment. When it returns
send me a PM and I'll give you my email address. Until then,
just ask any question that you have here in the Forum.

Don


----------



## LNM (Feb 28, 2015)

*crossing tracks*



DonR said:


> The PM section is out of order at the moment. When it returns
> send me a PM and I'll give you my email address. Until then,
> just ask any question that you have here in the Forum.
> 
> Don


Don,

Can I cross a track that is powering a train with another train powered by its own source by using a cross. Hope you can understand what I am asking.

Thanks Larry

PS
Does not look like the PM is up and running yet.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll let one of the 0 gauge guys respond. I'm not sure
if the middle rail paths are isolated from each other in 
the standard crossing.

I'm also uncertain what would happen if your transformers
are not in phase. There could be a problem with the
outside rail connections at the crossing.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Transformers used to power the tracks on an O-gauge layout should ALWAYS be in phase, you're asking for fireworks if they're not.

The middle rails should be connected through a standard crossover.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Transformers used to power the tracks on an O-gauge layout should ALWAYS be in phase, you're asking for fireworks if they're not.
> 
> The middle rails should be connected through a standard crossover.


John are you saying the 4 middle rails are all connected together?

He wants to run a train on one transformer going N-S and a second
train on a second transformer going E-W and have them individually
controlled. If all 4 middle rails are connected together that would
not be possible without modification of the crossing. 

It's been so long since I've had a 3 rail crossing, I forget if it's possible
to split the two routes apart from the under side.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen mods to disconnect the crossover rails for power districts, it's not that hard to do.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Larry

GunrunnerJohn says you may be able to make your
crossing so you can have an N-S train and an E-W train
controlled by the 2 transformers as you want.

Look on the bottom of your crossing. You might be able
to see metal strips that connect the center rails together.
It may be possible to remove the connection that
ties them all together, but leave the connection for
thru conductivity. The outside rails will continue to
be tied together.

Let us know what you find.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He'll probably need to run a wire across if he wants the opposite sides to have connectivity. The center "button" will probably have to remain floating.


----------

